# 3 Word Game



## MrsLMB

In memory of our long lost "new game" here is a "new game"  

The rules are simple.

We create an ongoing open-ended story by posting 3 words, next person posts 3 more words and so on.

vitauta must take extra care not to use a bad word or break any rule or the game will vanish! 

So .. here we go !!!



One warm summer


----------



## Addie

MrsLMB said:


> In memory of our long lost "new game" here is a "new game"
> 
> The rules are simple.
> 
> We create an ongoing open-ended story by posting 3 words, next person posts 3 more words and so on.
> 
> vitauta must take extra care not to use a bad word or break any rule or the game will vanish!
> 
> So .. here we go !!!
> 
> 
> 
> One warm summer


 
One warm summer she looked down


----------



## Aunt Bea

at ten dirty


----------



## chopper

socks on the


----------



## Aunt Bea

boys bedroom floor


----------



## Hoot

She wondered what


----------



## MrsLMB

creature of habit


----------



## Dawgluver

Hey guys, PF found the "old" New Game!


----------



## Addie

couldn't put them


----------



## Kylie1969

where they should


----------



## Addie

They needed to


----------



## MrsLMB

go with the


----------



## Aunt Bea

rest of the


----------



## Kylie1969

items on the


----------



## MrsLMB

Dollar menu at


----------



## chopper

McDonalds.  Oh wait,


----------



## Addie

I just hope


----------



## Aunt Bea

tube socks are


----------



## chopper

On the menu.


----------



## MrsLMB

If not then


----------



## Kylie1969

I will have


----------



## chopper

To go to


----------



## Kylie1969

the front counter


----------



## vitauta

for ketchup packets


----------



## Kylie1969

only to find


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ronald McDonald wearing


----------



## MrsLMB

the Pillsbury doughboy's


----------



## Aunt Bea

billowy chef's hat


----------



## vitauta

and a gun


----------



## Aunt Bea

squirting diet coke


----------



## MrsLMB

all over my


----------



## Aunt Bea

new copy of


----------



## MrsLMB

Chicken 50 Ways.


----------



## Kylie1969

I was so


----------



## Aunt Bea

happy to be


----------



## chopper

alive.  Then I


----------



## Kylie1969

ran over to


----------



## Aunt Bea

the chicken coop


----------



## Kylie1969

only to find


----------



## Aunt Bea

50 chickens were


----------



## Hoot

about to revolt


----------



## Aunt Bea

against the new


----------



## Kylie1969

housing conditions, as


----------



## Aunt Bea

they are not


----------



## MrsLMB

including any free


----------



## Aunt Bea

cable or internet


----------



## vitauta

and roosters lacking


----------



## Aunt Bea

good communication skills


----------



## vitauta

not to mention


----------



## MrsLMB

no maid service


----------



## Kylie1969

which is appalling


----------



## Aunt Bea

to chickens of


----------



## Kylie1969

such high standards


----------



## MrsLMB

who need daily


----------



## Aunt Bea

reassurance that they


----------



## MrsLMB

aren't related to


----------



## Kylie1969

will be looked


----------



## Kylie1969

after very well


----------



## Aunt Bea

if they promise


----------



## MrsLMB

to only use


----------



## vitauta

organically grown and


----------



## Kylie1969

washed carrots for


----------



## MrsLMB

those times when


----------



## Kylie1969

only the best


----------



## vitauta

beta carotene for


----------



## Kylie1969

owners to use


----------



## MrsLMB

would mix with


----------



## Kylie1969

all the right


----------



## MrsLMB

creamy consistency like


----------



## Kylie1969

thick creamy icecream


----------



## MrsLMB

topped with yummy


----------



## Kylie1969

thick chocolate topping


----------



## MrsLMB

and salted chopped


----------



## Kylie1969

anchovies, much to


----------



## Hoot

everyone's surprise, anchovies


----------



## MrsLMB

did not make


----------



## Hoot

the ice cream


----------



## Kylie1969

sweeter, only saltier


----------



## Hoot

we often add


----------



## Kylie1969

way too much


----------



## MrsLMB

salt but never


----------



## Kylie1969

again, would we


----------



## MrsLMB

need to because


----------



## Kylie1969

the icecream was


----------



## Hoot

perfectly balanced flavorwise


----------



## Kylie1969

creamy consistency and


----------



## Hoot

and a downright


----------



## Kylie1969

pleasure to eat


----------



## MrsLMB

until we found


----------



## Aunt Bea

a long blonde


----------



## Kylie1969

hair in it


----------



## vitauta

that didn't even


----------



## Kylie1969

help with flavour


----------



## Hoot

or appeal to


----------



## Aunt Bea

the bald headed


----------



## MrsLMB

big nosed and


----------



## Kylie1969

unshaven man from


----------



## Hoot

down the street


----------



## Aunt Bea

so they decided


----------



## Kylie1969

to change the


----------



## MrsLMB

secret family recipe


----------



## Kylie1969

generations it has


----------



## Hoot

has been a


----------



## MrsLMB

thing kept in


----------



## vitauta

a locked vault


*could we try relaxing the rules to allow 4 (or 3) word answers?  an earlier version of this game used 4 word sections, and with fabulous results.  I can't find it in the archives, but remember it well....


----------



## Hoot

and was protected


----------



## vitauta

by a team of


----------



## Kylie1969

big, nasty and hungry


----------



## Aunt Bea

guys from Vermont


----------



## Kylie1969

Trying to think


----------



## vitauta

ben and jerry's


----------



## Hoot

Berried Treasure flavor


----------



## MrsLMB

chock full of


----------



## Aunt Bea

Jimmy Hoffa's favorite


----------



## Kylie1969

coloured jelly beans


----------



## Hoot

which are red


----------



## Kylie1969

black and green


----------



## MrsLMB

But it's with


----------



## Kylie1969

much regret that


----------



## Hoot

no one can


----------



## Aunt Bea

find the combination


----------



## MrsLMB

Jimmy Hoffa said


----------



## vitauta

would be buried


----------



## Aunt Bea

with him in


----------



## Hoot

an undisclosed location


----------



## vitauta

microchips were later


----------



## Kylie1969

found under the


----------



## Hoot

the old sideboard


----------



## Kylie1969

were used for


----------



## vitauta

the grandson who


----------



## Kylie1969

carefully put them


----------



## MrsLMB

under the bed


----------



## Hoot

while making sure


----------



## Aunt Bea

the dust bunnies


----------



## Kylie1969

didn't interfere with


----------



## Hoot

any of the


----------



## MrsLMB

electrical impulses being


----------



## Kylie1969

shot right through


----------



## Hoot

the last defenses


----------



## MrsLMB

of our little


----------



## Hoot

hero. The next


----------



## Kylie1969

day he went


----------



## Aunt Bea

and purchased some


----------



## MrsLMB

real authentic natural


----------



## Kylie1969

honey from the


----------



## Hoot

local apiary and


----------



## Kylie1969

used it for


----------



## Aunt Bea

bait to catch


----------



## MrsLMB

the ever elusive


----------



## Kylie1969

queen bee that


----------



## Hoot

expanding the hive


----------



## Kylie1969

made it easy


----------



## Hoot

for the collection


----------



## Kylie1969

of honey to


----------



## MrsLMB

slowly turn to


----------



## vitauta

lustrous spun gold


----------



## Hoot

so fine that


----------



## Kylie1969

the light could


----------



## Hoot

be seen from


----------



## GotGarlic

the other side


----------



## Kylie1969

of the hive


----------



## MrsLMB

even when it's


----------



## Kylie1969

filled with honey


----------



## MrsLMB

that looks like


----------



## Hoot

Rumpelstiltskin himself had


----------



## Kylie1969

tampered with the


----------



## vitauta

bee colonies by


----------



## Aunt Bea

substituting gold for


----------



## GotGarlic

the original golden


----------



## MrsLMB

girls recipe for


----------



## Kylie1969

choc chip cookies


----------



## Hoot

Needless to say


----------



## vitauta

they weren't tollhouse


----------



## GotGarlic

but they were


----------



## MrsLMB

baked by trolls


----------



## vitauta

in their 'trollhouse'


----------



## Hoot

hence the name


----------



## Kylie1969

troll chip cookies


----------



## Hoot

You might ask


----------



## Kylie1969

why the cookies


----------



## vitauta

looked like mud


----------



## Hoot

sprinkled with small


----------



## MrsLMB

snail shell bits


----------



## Hoot

that turned out


----------



## Kylie1969

to be quite


----------



## MrsLMB

tasty even though


----------



## Kylie1969

a little gritty


----------



## MrsLMB

but grit's good


----------



## Hoot

with gravy and


----------



## Kylie1969

some french fries


----------



## MrsLMB

topped with some


----------



## Hoot

fresh nutmeg and


----------



## Kylie1969

a hint of


----------



## Hoot

tarragon or perhaps


----------



## Kylie1969

some sweet paprika


----------



## MrsLMB

mixed with hints


----------



## Hoot

of asafoetida and


----------



## GotGarlic

natural sea salt


----------



## vitauta

and thick rainforest


----------



## Kylie1969

leaves and dew


----------



## Hoot

glistening in the


----------



## Kylie1969

lovely morning sunlight


----------



## MrsLMB

But the smell


----------



## Aunt Bea

made skunks run


----------



## Hoot

and caused mass


----------



## Kylie1969

chaos throughout the


----------



## Hoot

entire neighborhood. Luckily


----------



## vitauta

a powerful typhoon


----------



## Hoot

came close enough


----------



## Aunt Bea

to dampen our


----------



## Hoot

reservations about approaching


----------



## MrsLMB

when suddenly a


----------



## Kylie1969

hobbit jumped out


----------



## Aunt Bea

and said g'day


----------



## Kylie1969

who'd have thought


----------



## Hoot

a hobbit would


----------



## GotGarlic

jump like that


----------



## Hoot

but I suppose


----------



## Aunt Bea

he was just


----------



## Hoot

following hobbit protocol


----------



## MrsLMB

by offering us


----------



## Kylie1969

some nice bits


----------



## Aunt Bea

and bobs of


----------



## Kylie1969

whatever they could


----------



## Hoot

muster up in


----------



## MrsLMB

that cramped little


----------



## Hoot

hobbit hole where


----------



## vitauta

the honeycomb warrens


----------



## Hoot

twist and turn


----------



## Aunt Bea

between the roots


----------



## vitauta

and long secret


----------



## Hoot

overflowing niches of


----------



## Kylie1969

elven bread and


----------



## Aunt Bea

wine made from


----------



## MrsLMB

11 secret spices


----------



## vitauta

none of which


----------



## Kylie1969

tasted quite right


----------



## Aunt Bea

without the tears


----------



## Kylie1969

of a dwarf


----------



## middie

Or a smurf


----------



## vitauta

really, any saline


----------



## Aunt Bea

is the solution


----------



## tinlizzie

Even crocodile tears


----------



## vitauta

and those crocs


----------



## Hoot

from down under


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

with melancholy eyes


----------



## GotGarlic

stare you down


----------



## Aunt Bea

and hypnotize you


----------



## tinlizzie

Beware, you innocents


----------



## Kylie1969

only a matter


----------



## Hoot

of time before


----------



## Kylie1969

the ninja turtles


----------



## Hoot

show up with


----------



## Kylie1969

their lightening fast


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

of small distance


----------



## Kylie1969

nunchucks and swords


----------



## Hoot

while balancing pizza


----------



## middie

On their nose


----------



## vitauta

breaking and krumping


----------



## tinlizzie

swearing and bumping


----------



## middie

Running and skipping


----------



## Hoot

sliding and slipping


----------



## Kylie1969

all over the


----------



## middie

Fields of gold


----------



## Kylie1969

laced with all


----------



## Hoot

manner of shining


----------



## MrsLMB

slicked back hair


----------



## GotGarlic

with which they


----------



## Hoot

used to impersonate


----------



## Kylie1969

John Travolta in


----------



## Hoot

a new musical


----------



## MrsLMB

wearing disco clothes


----------



## tinlizzie

over their shells


----------



## Kylie1969

and dancing to


----------



## vitauta

the bee gees


----------



## Hoot

"Staying Alive" with


----------



## Kylie1969

all the moves


----------



## Hoot

made famous by


----------



## vitauta

psy 6 gangnam


----------



## Hoot

everyone exclaimed "Holy


----------



## Kylie1969

Cow Batman, I


----------



## Hoot

never knew that


----------



## MrsLMB

Elvis was still


----------



## Kylie1969

alive and kicking


----------



## vitauta

cutting loose, footloose


----------



## Kylie1969

footloose, everybody cut


----------



## Hoot

Footloose...Meanwhile, back


----------



## Kylie1969

at the barn


----------



## MrsLMB

all the cows


----------



## Hoot

were wondering about


----------



## Aunt Bea

the price of


----------



## MrsLMB

partying all night


----------



## vitauta

with 5:00am milking


----------



## Kylie1969

an early start


----------



## Hoot

but chores gotta


----------



## MrsLMB

be done regardless


----------



## Aunt Bea

of when the


----------



## vitauta

cows 'come home'


----------



## MrsLMB

because eggs are


----------



## Aunt Bea

rolling off the


----------



## Hoot

the chicken coop


----------



## Kylie1969

at a fast


----------



## Hoot

rate. In fact,


----------



## Aunt Bea

we are scrambling


----------



## MrsLMB

chickens, not eggs


----------



## Hoot

and we sure


----------



## Kylie1969

need to do


----------



## vitauta

less dancing and


----------



## MrsLMB

more singing and


----------



## Kylie1969

get our act


----------



## Hoot

together before we


----------



## Kylie1969

do too much


----------



## CWS4322

more chicken scrambling.


----------



## vitauta

for youtube vids


----------



## MrsLMB

will make us


----------



## vitauta

famous, but what


----------



## Hoot

do we care


----------



## vitauta

for notoriety if


----------



## Kylie1969

the aliens came


----------



## Hoot

to observe how


----------



## Kylie1969

the hobbits did


----------



## Hoot

the management of


----------



## MrsLMB

corn shucking and


----------



## Hoot

tater peeling methods


----------



## Kylie1969

to teach the


----------



## Aunt Bea

aliens how to


----------



## GotGarlic

eat their veggies!


----------



## Kylie1969

and to train


----------



## Hoot

the farm help


----------



## CWS4322

not to waste


----------



## Kylie1969

the skins off


----------



## tinlizzie

the avocados because


----------



## Hoot

avocado skins just


----------



## tinlizzie

make the best


----------



## Aunt Bea

facial for Hobbits


----------



## vitauta

hobbits being famous


----------



## Hoot

for their unwrinkled


----------



## Kylie1969

skin and tone


----------



## Hoot

Few folks know


----------



## Kylie1969

the power of


----------



## MrsLMB

daily Hobbit habbits


----------



## Kylie1969

of which included


----------



## Hoot

their impeccable pantries


----------



## vitauta

richly tatted with


----------



## Aunt Bea

vitauta said:


> richly tatted with



He said *PANTRIES* !


----------



## vitauta

oops, with CANNED


----------



## Aunt Bea

delicacies from around


----------



## Hoot

the neighboring territories


----------



## Aunt Bea

all stacked neatly


----------



## Hoot

on the shelves


----------



## Kylie1969

on the lower


----------



## MrsLMB

shelf by the


----------



## Aunt Bea

cat's litter box


----------



## Hoot

where the aroma


----------



## Kylie1969

was so bad


----------



## Hoot

that the cats


----------



## MrsLMB

sprinkled baking soda


----------



## Hoot

and wore tiny


----------



## vitauta

gold silk booties


----------



## Kylie1969

that complimented their


----------



## Hoot

gold silk ties


----------



## Kylie1969

and gold laced


----------



## Hoot

collars that reflected


----------



## Aunt Bea

the cat's whiskers


----------



## Kylie1969

and the leprechaun's


----------



## KAYLINDA

shiny pointed shoes


----------



## vitauta

night or day


----------



## Hoot

they could be


----------



## vitauta

also used for


----------



## Kylie1969

seen doing a


----------



## MrsLMB

shadow puppet show


----------



## Hoot

to the delight


----------



## Kylie1969

of the pixies


----------



## Hoot

who are always


----------



## Kylie1969

dancing about and


----------



## Hoot

spreading pixie dust


----------



## MrsLMB

making wishes come


----------



## Kylie1969

true for anyone


----------



## Hoot

who has wishes


----------



## vitauta

to fly or


----------



## Kylie1969

soar like an


----------



## Hoot

albatross winging its


----------



## tinlizzie

brains out trying


----------



## Kylie1969

keep away from


----------



## Hoot

the trolls who


----------



## Kylie1969

have been after


----------



## Hoot

albatross eggs for


----------



## MrsLMB

the egg toss


----------



## Kylie1969

competition, which was


----------



## Hoot

to be held


----------



## MrsLMB

at the park


----------



## Kylie1969

on the sunniest


----------



## Hoot

day of the


----------



## Kylie1969

hobbit calendar, which


----------



## Hoot

of course is


----------



## vitauta

the safest date


----------



## MrsLMB

to launch eggs


----------



## Hoot

towards any traveling


----------



## Kylie1969

by passers on


----------



## Hoot

the road leading


----------



## MrsLMB

to the chocolate


----------



## Hoot

fortress where the


----------



## simonbaker

eggs are hidden.


----------



## Kylie1969

how amazing to


----------



## simonbaker

find such rare


----------



## Kylie1969

chocolate, sweet and


----------



## Hoot

luscious just like


----------



## Kylie1969

they make at


----------



## Hoot

the finest chocolatier


----------



## Kylie1969

they continued on


----------



## simonbaker

their journey, until


----------



## Kylie1969

they had to


----------



## simonbaker

start making the


----------



## Kylie1969

long trek up


----------



## MrsLMB

the winding trail


----------



## simonbaker

a very big hill.


----------



## Kylie1969

that led to


----------



## simonbaker

a very happy little


----------



## Kylie1969

village filled with


----------



## MrsLMB

butterflies, birds and


----------



## Hoot

tiny little grasshoppers


----------



## vitauta

searching in vain


----------



## Kylie1969

for the one


----------



## Hoot

patch of grass


----------



## Kylie1969

which would bring


----------



## simonbaker

them some relief.


----------



## Kylie1969

They started calling


----------



## simonbaker

help! We need


----------



## Kylie1969

more supplies for


----------



## simonbaker

our voyage to


----------



## Kylie1969

the unforbidden lands


----------



## simonbaker

where tropical trees


----------



## Kylie1969

are swaying and


----------



## simonbaker

dropping coconuts on


----------



## Kylie1969

the sandy beaches


----------



## simonbaker

very tranquil setting


----------



## Kylie1969

perfect place to


----------



## vitauta

bury the remaining


----------



## Kylie1969

coin they had


----------



## MrsLMB

saved from the


----------



## Kylie1969

raid on the


----------



## simonbaker

Vikings. There was


----------



## Kylie1969

lots of money


----------



## Hoot

but not much


----------



## MrsLMB

common sense or


----------



## Kylie1969

knowledge when it


----------



## Hoot

comes to managing


----------



## Kylie1969

anything at all


----------



## vitauta

guineas, crowns and


----------



## Kylie1969

anything of monetary


----------



## Hoot

value is just


----------



## vitauta

plain worthless if


----------



## Hoot

no one has


----------



## Kylie1969

anything of value


----------



## Hoot

Needless to say


----------



## MrsLMB

valuables are worth


----------



## simonbaker

millions of peco's


----------



## Kylie1969

in this area


----------



## Hoot

and we plan


----------



## MrsLMB

to sell all


----------



## Kylie1969

what they have


----------



## Hoot

for as much


----------



## Kylie1969

as they possibly


----------



## simonbaker

can.  Once they


----------



## Kylie1969

have sold their


----------



## simonbaker

posessions it determined


----------



## Kylie1969

how much money


----------



## Hoot

they could allot


----------



## Kylie1969

to the fund


----------



## Hoot

for wayward hobbits


----------



## vitauta

the queen's special


----------



## Kylie1969

fund to help


----------



## simonbaker

all the hobbits


----------



## Kylie1969

to get to


----------



## simonbaker

a place to relax


----------



## Kylie1969

And knit some


----------



## vitauta

dope skullcaps and


----------



## Kylie1969

some hobbit booties


----------



## Hoot

and doilies for


----------



## MrsLMB

their little bottoms


----------



## Hoot

but bottom doilies


----------



## Kylie1969

let air in


----------



## Hoot

and causes the


----------



## Kylie1969

hobbits feet to


----------



## simonbaker

chafe, itch & burn.


----------



## Kylie1969

so they decided


----------



## Hoot

to go barefoot


----------



## Kylie1969

and head into


----------



## MrsLMB

a puddle of


----------



## Hoot

cool and refreshing


----------



## vitauta

muddy frog pond


----------



## vitauta

and cool their


----------



## Hoot

little hobbit tootsies


----------



## vitauta

where the wolves


----------



## Hoot

lay in wait


----------



## MrsLMB

with ketchup and


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spicy brown mustard


----------



## simonbaker

for their burgers


----------



## Hoot

and fries but


----------



## vitauta

only in reserve


----------



## Hoot

because the best


----------



## MrsLMB

condiment would be


----------



## Hoot

as everyone knows


----------



## vitauta

fresh hot blood


----------



## Hoot

for boudin noir


----------



## MrsLMB

with peanut butter


----------



## Hoot

and saltine crackers


----------



## simonbaker

.  Great snack said


----------



## Hoot

the head hobbit


----------



## MrsLMB

to the minions


----------



## Hoot

who replied....What


----------



## MrsLMB

is this thing


----------



## vitauta

called love?  this


----------



## simonbaker

isn't a big


----------



## MrsLMB

enough portion of


----------



## Hoot

the stuff we


----------



## vitauta

need to sustain


----------



## Hoot

all of us


----------



## simonbaker

.  Then what shall


----------



## Hoot

we do now


----------



## vitauta

about the starving


----------



## Hoot

and wandering hobbits


----------



## simonbaker

Will they starve


----------



## MrsLMB

or will they


----------



## GotGarlic

find something to


----------



## Hoot

prepare for their


----------



## simonbaker

feast as they


----------



## Hoot

take any opportunity


----------



## vitauta

to forage mushrooms


----------



## Hoot

and other edibles


----------



## vitauta

from the forbidden


----------



## Hoot

lands west of


----------



## simonbaker

the riiver.   Omce,


----------



## MrsLMB

they got past


----------



## Hoot

the bridge, they


----------



## simonbaker

felt very safe &


----------



## Hoot

started looking around


----------



## MrsLMB

Then they saw


----------



## vitauta

a potato field


----------



## Hoot

and they shouted


----------



## vitauta

unsuccessfully for diggers


----------



## Hoot

to come and


----------



## vitauta

unearth the delectable


----------



## Hoot

roots that have


----------



## MrsLMB

miraculously survived the


----------



## Hoot

frosty winter temperatures


----------



## simonbaker

and deep snow


----------



## middie

All winter long


----------



## Hoot

they waited for


----------



## simonbaker

someone to cook


----------



## MrsLMB

for them but


----------



## simonbaker

there was no


----------



## Hoot

pots and pans


----------



## vitauta

in last booty's


----------



## MrsLMB

box of magic


----------



## Hoot

So they managed


----------



## vitauta

to serve six


----------



## Hoot

at a time


----------



## vitauta

using gypsy pots


----------



## Hoot

until the gypsies


----------



## MrsLMB

found their pots


----------



## simonbaker

and started to


----------



## Hoot

argue, but they


----------



## vitauta

forgot all about


----------



## Hoot

arguing once they


----------



## simonbaker

got their tummies


----------



## Hoot

filled with delicious


----------



## MrsLMB

warm and creamy


----------



## vitauta

hobbit's cooked spuds


----------



## simonbaker

with butter, sour cream &


----------



## Hoot

a dash of


----------



## simonbaker

salt, pepper & some


----------



## Hoot

of that homemade


----------



## MrsLMB

guacamole with salted


----------



## Hoot

tortilla chips and


----------



## MrsLMB

lots of spicy


----------



## Hoot

and cinnamony horchata


----------



## simonbaker

crawdads steamed with


----------



## Hoot

Old Bay seasoning


----------



## vitauta

t'hobbits fed Majestically!


----------



## Hoot

When their tummies


----------



## simonbaker

became full of


----------



## Hoot

gustatory delights, they


----------



## simonbaker

became giddy, joyful &


----------



## Hoot

content. Just then


----------



## simonbaker

a new & interesting


----------



## Hoot

thing occurred. Graybeard


----------



## simonbaker

became agitated about


----------



## vitauta

vagabond marauders, carrying


----------



## MrsLMB

mass quantities of


----------



## simonbaker

silver, gold & jewels


----------



## Hoot

who were camping


----------



## MrsLMB

right next to


----------



## simonbaker

the lake near


----------



## Hoot

the mountain fortress


----------



## simonbaker

where the hobbits


----------



## Hoot

often went to


----------



## simonbaker

relax, unwind and


----------



## Hoot

have a drink


----------



## simonbaker

because there isn't


----------



## yummy_food

Enough to drink


----------



## MrsLMB

where they usually


----------



## Hoot

have more than


----------



## MrsLMB

a Hobbit can


----------



## Hoot

handle and still


----------



## MrsLMB

walk straight and


----------



## Hoot

not stumble around


----------



## simonbaker

and hurt themselves


----------



## MrsLMB

So they wrap


----------



## simonbaker

their sandwichs on


----------



## MrsLMB

long straight sticks


----------



## Hoot

and warm them


----------



## MrsLMB

over the campfire


----------



## vitauta

taking care not


----------



## simonbaker

to burn their


----------



## Hoot

fingers whilst removing


----------



## MrsLMB

the melted gooey


----------



## Hoot

sandwiches. Suddenly, there


----------



## yummy_food

Was a noise


----------



## Hoot

coming from behind


----------



## MrsLMB

the largest of


----------



## simonbaker

the hobbits drinking


----------



## MrsLMB

beer from a


----------



## Hoot

huge wooden barrel


----------



## GotGarlic

"Oh, no!" shouted


----------



## Hoot

the barrel tender


----------



## simonbaker

"The hobits have


----------



## MrsLMB

now tasted the


----------



## simonbaker

oldest barrel of


----------



## Hoot

the Underhill vintage!"


----------



## GotGarlic

Now what shall


----------



## Hoot

we do?.....They


----------



## MrsLMB

may just have


----------



## Hoot

to drink from


----------



## simonbaker

a hollow gourd


----------



## Hoot

and what about


----------



## simonbaker

the others? Will


----------



## Hoot

they want more


----------



## simonbaker

To eat and


----------



## Hoot

how will we


----------



## MrsLMB

ever be able


----------



## simonbaker

to address the option


----------



## Hoot

of pantry or


----------



## simonbaker

shelving. Then they


----------



## Hoot

noticed that someone


----------



## MrsLMB

dug a hole


----------



## Hoot

near the stump


----------



## MrsLMB

and filled it


----------



## Hoot

with some of


----------



## simonbaker

the hootch they


----------



## Hoot

liberated from Gollum


----------



## MrsLMB

even though Golum


----------



## Hoot

didn't drink, he


----------



## MrsLMB

loved to share


----------



## Hoot

his stash with


----------



## MrsLMB

unsuspecting Hobbits who


----------



## Hoot

happened to run


----------



## simonbaker

a moonshine business


----------



## MrsLMB

disguised as a


----------



## Hoot

Pilgrim with a


----------



## simonbaker

purpose. Then they


----------



## MrsLMB

all tripped on


----------



## Hoot

a shovel that


----------



## simonbaker

was lying around


----------



## MrsLMB

and landed on


----------



## simonbaker

top of them.


----------



## Hoot

Brushing themselves off,


----------



## MrsLMB

gathering their dignity,


----------



## Hoot

they marched up


----------



## GotGarlic

to the hobbit-hole


----------



## Hoot

and pounded on


----------



## simonbaker

the ground, because


----------



## MrsLMB

they needed worms


----------



## simonbaker

to bait their


----------



## Hoot

tiny fishin' hooks


----------



## MrsLMB

to catch tiny


----------



## Hoot

little fish for


----------



## MrsLMB

the party for


----------



## simonbaker

the hobbits and


----------



## MrsLMB

the moonshine pilgrim


----------



## Hoot

who showed up


----------



## simonbaker

unexpectantly. What if


----------



## Hoot

the pilgrim wants


----------



## MrsLMB

chicken, not fish


----------



## simonbaker

because the fish


----------



## Hoot

are small anyway


----------



## MrsLMB

maybe cornish hens


----------



## simonbaker

would be good


----------



## MrsLMB

tiny bites for


----------



## simonbaker

the little hobitts


----------



## yummy_food

Who are hungry


----------



## simonbaker

& need to be


----------



## yummy_food

Taken care of


----------



## MrsLMB

before dark because


----------



## Hoot

after dark, strange


----------



## simonbaker

events occur, even


----------



## MrsLMB

with flashlights and


----------



## yummy_food

Without making noise


----------



## MrsLMB

they might find


----------



## simonbaker

the boogeman lurking


----------



## Hoot

amongst the undergrowth


----------



## MrsLMB

Plan A is


----------



## simonbaker

an option, because


----------



## Hoot

the best way


----------



## MrsLMB

to succeed is


----------



## simonbaker

always make yourself


----------



## mellisserr

Invisible to others


----------



## MrsLMB

After all, surprise


----------



## Hoot

has many advantages


----------



## simonbaker

The hobbits cannot


----------



## MrsLMB

seem to keep


----------



## simonbaker

things in perspective.


----------



## MrsLMB

Like when they


----------



## simonbaker

begin drinking, they


----------



## MrsLMB

sometimes forget they


----------



## simonbaker

were supposed to


----------



## MrsLMB

bring along a


----------



## vitauta

designated driver, or


----------



## simonbaker

maybe a taxi.


----------



## MrsLMB

But with no


----------



## simonbaker

one to call


----------



## vitauta

and everybody  s***faced


----------



## simonbaker

they got hungry


----------



## MrsLMB

They went hunting


----------



## vitauta

but kept tripping


----------



## MrsLMB

over each others


----------



## simonbaker

guns because there


----------



## yummy_food

Was no light


----------



## simonbaker

outside.  The worst


----------



## MrsLMB

thing that happened


----------



## simonbaker

was the shooting.


----------



## Hoot

Everybody's aim was


----------



## GotGarlic

all over the


----------



## Hoot

place. In fact,


----------



## MrsLMB

One ricocheted off


----------



## simonbaker

the pipe he


----------



## Hoot

was smoking and


----------



## GotGarlic

almost hit the


----------



## Hoot

jug of cider


----------



## GotGarlic

which would make


----------



## simonbaker

for a disaster!


----------



## Hoot

Fortunately, the jug


----------



## simonbaker

didn't break it


----------



## MrsLMB

has magical healing


----------



## simonbaker

when you open


----------



## MrsLMB

your left eye


----------



## simonbaker

and blink twice


----------



## GotGarlic

But next time


----------



## simonbaker

don't think the


----------



## MrsLMB

magic will save


----------



## GotGarlic

the precious jug.


----------



## MrsLMB

It will take


----------



## Somebunny

More than a


----------



## yummy_food

Day to get


----------



## MrsLMB

the parts needed


----------



## yummy_food

To fix the


----------



## simonbaker

the day.  It


----------



## MrsLMB

is a special


----------



## simonbaker

event, just for


----------



## MrsLMB

hobbits, gnomes and


----------



## simonbaker

the children who


----------



## yummy_food

Have enough of


----------



## simonbaker

treats, snacks and


----------



## yummy_food

Bags of food


----------



## simonbaker

they should bring


----------



## yummy_food

Big garbage bags

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## simonbaker

to clean up


----------



## yummy_food

And leave the

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## simonbaker

good stuff that


----------



## yummy_food

They made there

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## simonbaker

Then they decided


----------



## yummy_food

To look for

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## simonbaker

a new place.


----------

